# Pull Down Bed Problem



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Has anyone had any experience with replacing the raising / lowering gear on the pull down bed in a Hymer?

Had severe resistance to lowering on mine and the end result is some badly bent struts etc! Didn't realise I was that strong.

Feels expensive to me.

Regards

Brian


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Overcab bed*

It might be worth a call to Peter Hambilton near Preston as he knows all there is to know aout Hymers. I think I remember hearing that you need to remove the windscreen to take out the bed. Perhaps you only need to replace a couple of bars though ... I hope so for your sake!!

Sundial


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

I remember someone on here saying that you should always get a dealer to replace gas struts on a bed because of their insurance. Apparently, its not uncommon for something to go through the windscreen if not done carefully and we all know how much A class screens sell for ! 8O


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. I had the gas struts on our Hymer replaced, it took about 2 hours, It was under warranty so i don't know the cost, Vicdicdoc had his struts replaced by I think Peter Hambilton. Vic is not back until the weekend.
Cheers Sid


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*HYmer bed*

Hi,

I replaced my gas struts on my Hymer 584 about 4 years ago. It needs some elswe to help, a lot of thought and a sash cramp to compress the strut. However with a bit of planning we managed it but my stepson is actually built like a brick S**thouse whic helped a lot. I think I might go to peter Hamblton next time. As the saying goes 'pay up and look big' Hymer Uk supplied the gas struts and they were not that expensive.

'Keep em waxed' Ned


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks everyone

I nearly started to try and dismantle them - would have looked a bit of a prat if they smashed through the windscreen!

Professional help obviously required - just need to get the bed propped up and secured so that I can drive.

Regards

Brian


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

If it is just the gas strut that needs replacing it isn't too big a job.I did mine on my own by lowering the bed so they are easily reached.they are not very long so no real danger of them going through the screen.Measure distance between locating pins and compress new strut so holes match this measurement and lock them in some way.I used two large jubilee clips fixed together and tightened around outside of strut.Offer up the strut to the locating pins and adjust as necessary by tightening/loosening jubilee clip until strut locates.Put fixing washers and split pins in ,remove jubilee clips,job done!!
Also worth checking is security of all fixing bolts on bed frame.I had one that actually came off which was original reason for changing gas strut


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Yep, I had the bed rams replaced by Peter Hambiltion up in Preston . . Not a job I'd tackle on my own as there is around 1.5tonnes pressure stored in those hydraulic rams . . a rather large bill if it smacked into the screen [which by the way does not have to be removed to change the rams]
its a one finger job now to pull the bed up & down.


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks guys

I've got the repair in hand with Pat at BJ Leisure in Nottingham - have warned him about the windscreen issue! Waiting to find out about parts availability at present.

Can't safely move the van anywhere so he is coming to me which is pretty good.

Regards

Brian


----------

